# Chicago Skyline Lit for Saint Patrick's Day



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

tpe said:


> You're welcome.  And yes, I think that it is nice to keep the tradition/custom going.
> 
> The Irish are indeed powerfully represented in some of the big Chicago institutions -- Politics and the Catholic Church, most especially, where they hold positions of high office.


kay:

That's cool, I think that's what makes Chicago, and of course, many other America cities what they are today. When you begin to forget or destroy your traditions and customs then you simply destroy what makes you..you.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

StevenW said:


> I like the green water.


I say make it permanent!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Dallas star said:


> Nice, and WTF? Renaming the Sears tower???????? *WWHHHHHHHYYYYYYYYY?*


New owner, apparently. New paint job too, or so I've heard. Can you even imagine PAINTING this tower another colour??? INSANE!! :nuts:


----------



## StevenW (Sep 12, 2002)

Parisian Girl said:


> I say make it permanent!


That would be cool, but probably very expensive!


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

via SSC member ChicagoGeorge










via SSC forumer Spguy via 700frames /flickr


----------



## Assemblage23 (Jan 6, 2008)

I love it when Cities do this with their skylines for special celebrations!

Too bad TrumpTower didn't "participate" more actively.


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

StevenW said:


> That would be cool, but probably very expensive!



If I'm not mistaken, it is privately funded. I did hear that it is getting more expensive...


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

Parisian Girl said:


> kay:
> 
> That's cool, I think that's what makes Chicago, and of course, many other America cities what they are today. When you begin to forget or destroy your traditions and customs then you simply destroy what makes you..you.



American cities are relatively so young -- they need more traditions, and this isn't that bad.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

MNiemann said:


> btw to the mods--
> 
> i think this pic needs to be the banner on march 17th


If anyone has a photo they feel is good for the banner, submit it to Jan. He picks the banners!


----------



## ChapinUrbano (Oct 5, 2005)

Cool pics, love the skyline. Trump Towe looks amazing.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

StevenW said:


> That would be cool, but probably *very expensive!*


Well, lets just wait until the recession is over then!?


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

tpe said:


> American cities are relatively so young -- they need more traditions, and this isn't that bad.


That's true, so lets hope the future will be even greener for all. :cheers:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Wow, awesome shot! SO green! 

Thx, nomarandlee :cheers1:


----------



## LouWeed (Jul 15, 2004)

Evan said:


> Unfortunately, yes.  It's being renamed the Willis Tower. hno: It just whips my shit they are renaming a national treasure like that, but it will always be Sears Tower to me.


The Willis Tower? What you talkin' bout??

That's awful! (and I can't believe this thread has gone a five days, and I'm the first one to break out the Diff'rent Strokes reference..)


----------



## StevenW (Sep 12, 2002)

Parisian Girl said:


> Well, lets just wait until the recession is over then!?


Ok. Sounds good to me.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Parisian Girl said:


> Wow, awesome shot! SO green!  Thx, nomarandlee :cheers1:


*Awesomeness*  very nice pics btw once again


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

StevenW said:


> Ok. Sounds good to me.


kay:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> *Awesomeness*  very nice pics btw once again


Sure is! Wonder what the fish think about that though?


----------

